# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  me thuaj qyshe i mate 15min ...

## FRANCESKO

si e kupton ti kur kane kaluar 15min?
ke ne dispozicion 2 fitila (dinamiti).c'do fitil do 1 ore per tu djegur.

----------


## Darien

meqë është problem shumë i ngjashëm, po ju kujtoj të shikoni në fund të kësaj

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1404

----------

